# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race #4 Results



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Again this month Forty racers from Florida and Georgia made for a great day of racing. June 14th marked the first trip for *Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series* to *Bill Pinch's The Raceway.biz* in *Cocoa, Florida.*

Thank you to Bill and his family for making everyone feel right at home and to Lloyd Miller for serving as the race director for much of the action. Even with a brief lunch break we had run *72 entries* before 10pm.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
KXR = Killer X Raceway - Homosassa, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Novice & Amateur Division*
1. Dane Oliver - TRB - 199
2. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 187
3. Marty Stanley - KXR - 186
4. Mike Rigsby - SCS - 182
5. Jim Yonkers - MMR - 181
6. Scott Knoll - MMR - 178
7. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 177
8. Craig Reynolds - TRB - 174

*It took 169 laps to make the Main*
9. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 169
10. Jade Miller - TRB - 159
11. Stu Marder - MMR - 156
12. Glenn Long - KXR - 152
13. Koby Miller - TRB - 148
14. Danny Mayer - MMR - 147
15. Skip Armitage - MMR - 143
16. Justin Branton - MMR - 142
17. Cooper Knoll - MMR - 139


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Aaron Rothstein - KXR - 205
2. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 193
3. Steven Bowman - TRB - 189
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 187
5. Richard Houston - KXR - 184
6. Peter Crawley - All - 183
7. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 171


*Expert NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - None - 211
2. Aaron Rothstein - KXR - 207
3. Kyle Hall - TRP - 203
4. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 198
5. Terry Tawney - TRB - 197
6. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 195
7. Scott Knoll - MMR - 194
8. Marty Stanley - KXR - 189
9. Richard Houston - KXR - 188
10. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 169


*GTP*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 240
2. Dane Oliver - TRB - 229
3. Mike Bresett - None - 226
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 225
5. Kyle Hall - TRP - 216
6. Jeff Cox - TRB - 215
7. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 210
8. Aaron Rothstein - KXR - 184
9. Craig Reynolds - TRB - 176

*It took 216 laps to make the Main*
_Note: During the third qualifier we discovered that the minimum lap time was set a tenth too high. This may have also effected the outcome of the first qualifier so it was decided to give Mike Bresett the benefit of the doubt and add him to the Main since he had finished on the lead lap and had a "worst time" that suggested a lap faster than the minimum lap time that was set._

10. Mike Rigsby - SCS - 215
11. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 214
12. Matt Boman - TRB - 211
13. Count Gibson - TRB - 207
14. Richard Houston - KXR - 205
15. Craig Brubaker - TRB - 200
16. Jeff Gross - TRB - 194
17. Marty Stanley - KXR - 193
18. Casey Stroda - TRB - 189
19. Stu Marder - MMR - 188
20. Lloyd Miller - TRB - 186
21. Steve Bowman - TRB - 185
22. Nicholas Cox - TRB - 178
23. Danny Mayer - MMR - 175
24. Jimmie Parris - TRB - 147
25. Glenn Long - KXR - 147
26. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 103
27. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 39


*Box 12/15*
1. Adam Crawley - None - 287
2. Juan Dagma - TRB - 268
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 266
4. Matt Boman - TRB - 252
5. Jeff Cox - TRB - 250
6. Peter Crawley - All - 249
7. Summer Crawley - All - 244
8. Lloyd Miller - TRB - 233
9. Stu Marder - MMR - 158
10. Marty Stanley - KXR - 133
11. Richard Houston - KXR - 118

Again, thank you to all of the racers for making it a great day of racing. And to the Track Owners for encouraging their customers to come race.

The next *My Series* race is *Saturday, July 12th* at *Mike Haire's Miracle Mile Raceways* in *Leesburg, Florida*.


----------

